# Kona Honky Tonk



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone see the geometry specs on this one? I checked Kona's website and downloaded the PDF but no geometery. CBO has this frameset for $348.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

supposedly it's a paddy wagon designed for gears... I would assume that price is for frame only, not frame + fork as pictured


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

If that is the case, here is the geometry. $348 for the frame only would make more sense.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a short headtube on the 60cm.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

acckids said:


> That's a short headtube on the 60cm.


No kidding.


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Is this out yet? Curious as to how much the frame and fork weigh. Hopefully, no more than 6 pounds.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mwilcko2 said:


> Is this out yet? Curious as to how much the frame and fork weigh. Hopefully, no more than 6 pounds.


Here's an email response from Kona customer service regarding weight:
"When we scaled the show bike as is with a fork that wasn’t cut down the package was 6.59 pounds"


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

hmmm.. I wonder if thats too much for a bike that I will one fast group rides.. anyone know what a typical (not high end) aluminum frame/carbon fork combo weighs?

I love the look of this frameset and I miss the ride of my old steel bike.. curious as to if the steel fork makes the ride even smoother?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Soma's use Tange Prestige tubing and weigh 4 lbs (frame only):
http://www.treefortbikes.com/339_333222338355__Smoothie-Frame.html

If you can swing $750, Gunnar frames use TT OS2 tbing and weigh 3.6 lbs.
http://www.gunnarbikes.com/

Regarding forks, my experience is carbon rides smoother and weighs less.


----------



## Stahlfahrer (Feb 10, 2008)

which shop is CBO? i am also looking for the frameset, but it really seems to be very heavy; so i think i can also take a surly...


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*CBO-Cambria Bike Outfitters*

www.cambriabike.com/

and for the Kona http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=50104


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Any idea what a complete bike, with middle of the road components, would weigh in at?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mwilcko2 said:


> Any idea what a complete bike, with middle of the road components, would weigh in at?


I'd say a rough estimate would be 20 - 21 lbs., depending on how much the 'middle of the road' components (mostly wheels) weigh.

If you're mostly concerned with weight, start out with a cheap CF frame from BD or PF and you'll lose 2.5 - 3 lbs. right from the start.


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

20 pounds? Thats nothing a set of Lew rims can't fix 

I'm just looking for something that rides smooth for longer rides.... My compact aluminum frame wasn'y exactly fun on the centuries I did last year. I do fast group rides as well... just debating over if the weight will be an issue.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gotcha. Just don't quote me on the estimated weight, because we're far from talking specifics.


----------



## Stahlfahrer (Feb 10, 2008)

blakcloud said:


> www.cambriabike.com/
> 
> and for the Kona http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=50104


thanks for the info, nice shop!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Just got an email from CBO with the following specs. Kona shows a 60 cm but CBO says it comes in a 59cm.


----------



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

anyone know what the little round things near the dropouts are for?


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Fender/rack eyelets.


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Looks like these run a little big?? 54 would normally be a tad small for me but the standover on that 58 is too tall for me. Normally I ride a 56.. looks like the 54 is the best fit with its 55cm top tube.


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Anyone got one of these yet?


----------

